# you do not have permission to reply to that topic



## Destructobot (May 29, 2007)

For some reason I don't have permission to reply to a topic I created in User Submitted News. The topic: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=50658


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 3, 2007)

That's strange..? Have done something to your profile settings?


----------



## adgloride (Jun 3, 2007)

This has happened to me before, but on the old forum (Before they updated it).  I tried again later and it seemed to put itself right.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 4, 2007)

They have locked replies in the User Submitted News forum; the last dozen or so topics have zero replies. I guess they just don't want people discussing stuff in there.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 4, 2007)

):
They shouldn't lock replies in the user-submitted forum, since many of those things never make the front page and therefor we cannot discuss them anywhere besides that subforum.


----------



## adgloride (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe the powers that be on GBATemp got fed up with some people making spammy replys.


----------



## lagman (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> ):
> They shouldn't lock replies in the user-submitted forum, since many of those things never make the front page and therefor we cannot discuss them anywhere besides that subforum.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 7, 2007)

Good point guys.

In the future, topics that don't get deemed newsworthy will be moved to their respective forum where replies can be made, and a link topic will be left in user submitted news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: and yes, we recently turned off the ability to reply to topics there as it was annoying when we made a new topic on the portal about the news and half or all the discussion was left/made in the original post.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 7, 2007)

Wouldn't it be simpler to allow replies, and just lock the user posted topic when you post it in the "real" news section?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler to allow replies, and just lock the user posted topic when you post it in the "real" news section?


We'd rather have all discussion in a topic where people can contribute and read all posts. We don't want to seal discussion away in a closed topic...


----------

